# Need to find a job in offshore industry 3rd captain or AB! Help!



## mebo (Jan 7, 2008)

I have a 100 ton captains license and am also an AB. I have my Twic card and everything needed to go,also have previous experience. If you or someone you know could help me find a job I would greatly appreciate it. 
Thank you. Captain Robert Schoonover,Pensacola Fla 850-384-1117 or 850-384-8183


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

PM Sent!!!


----------

